# Plow & equipment operators needed ! CDL a plus



## IslandSnowManagement (Jan 18, 2017)

Please message me your information
Name:
Experience:
License:
Also post in thread that you messaged

Competitive pay
Join a growing team
Possible off season summer work


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I would suggest posting your location.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I would suggest posting your location.


Details, always details.


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I would suggest posting your location.


Must be nationwide......


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i wonder if he pays travel time?


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I would suggest posting your location.


. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

But Waite. If you order now we’ll send you a toaster and a Barry manilow album free just for signing up!


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Wonder what their clients would think knowing they are not staffed yet to service their sites.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Does that include free shipping and the 7.95 for S&H ?


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

" BUT WAIT"....If u sign up within the next 2 Mins. we will double the deal !!!!


----------



## Walleye Hunter (Aug 13, 2017)

Since he's on an island I'm thinking Puerto Rico, have CDL, what's the pay?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

I would suggest, as others said, posting your location, etc. to assist you a little more in your search


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

1olddogtwo said:


> Does that include free shipping and the 7.95 for S&H ?


No. That's never included. Always a separate fee. I think he might be setting us up for a pyramid scheme. Lol.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

and no need to make assumptions about the guy/his company...how about letting him respond before jumping to conclusions and attacking him

thanks


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I would suggest posting your location.


That and how about some information about you. Like company name, avatar names aren't always the same name. Yrs in business. Name of your bank. Contractor references. Character references. I'd need all that before you get my name, background, and license number. Thank you.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> I would suggest, as others said, posting your location, etc. to assist you a little more in your search


This should be a sticky


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> and no need to make assumptions about the guy/his company...how about letting him respond before jumping to conclusions and attacking him
> 
> thanks


----------

